# Walleye Reproduction Articles



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Does anyone know of or have copies of some printed/documented articles on walleye reproduction? Specifically, something written by a biologist?

I have heard so many different "stories" as to what class of fish are the biggest producers and what percentage of X length fish are male/female. I personally would like to see something in writing.

Thanks in advance.

Ryan


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Percentage of fish male/female would depend on the fishery.

I've read in a couple places things that have gone against what I've read here regarding which fish size produce the most. Many say that the fish in the low 20" range produce the most eggs, true from what I've read, however larger fish in the upper 20's are producing less eggs. Those larger fish are producing larger and more viable for hatching eggs thus more production.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

It would be nice to get some sort of solid answer to this. I've heard conflicting reports as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Greg Power, the Division Chief of the Fisheries for the NDGF.

He said in ND, they don't have any solid evidence due to some problems when they were considering them at the fisheries. However, he said a 20" first-year class spawner off course has fewer eggs than a 28". But by taking a 20" and not a 28", you're actually releasing a fish that's about done spawning for it's lifespan, while the smaller fish was stripped from many years of spawning to come. So you could make the argument either way I guess.

In the case of Lake Oahe, Missouri River system - there isn't a need for a slot because of ecosystem bottlenecks for spawning. Essentially, there is so many eggs being laid in the Missouri that really only a % actually get fertilized.

ND doesn't manage their lakes for trophies, they promote a lot of fish for recreation.

This of course is paraphrasing, but I don't think I was far from what was said.

FYI


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

So if you release the 20 and 28" fish and keep 14-18" you dont have to compare the two. I guess I like the opportunity to catch trophies, it takes a lot of years for a walleye to reach 28"+, who knows how many times some of these trophies have been [email protected]'ed.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> So if you release the 20 and 28" fish and keep 14-18" you dont have to compare the two. I guess I like the opportunity to catch trophies, it takes a lot of years for a walleye to reach 28"+, who knows how many times some of these trophies have been [email protected]'ed.


I agree, who doesn't love trophies?

If you want to talk to those who make decisions on fishing, these are the guys to talk to:

http://gf.nd.gov/about/staff/fish.html


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I guess I don't understand how you can't promote fishing for recreation and still have a slot limit?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

T Shot said:


> I guess I don't understand how you can't promote fishing for recreation and still have a slot limit?


You'd probably want to ask one of the bio's on that - I don't know the answer either.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I just got off the phone with Greg Power, the Division Chief of the Fisheries for the NDGF.
> 
> In the case of Lake Oahe, Missouri River system - there isn't a need for a slot because of ecosystem bottlenecks for spawning. Essentially, there is so many eggs being laid in the Missouri that really only a % actually get fertilized.
> 
> ...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

So it is similar to the HPC concept then? Interesting Madison!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Seriously, I'm just comparing what happened in SD to what could happen in ND. Slot limits were put in place too late, plain and simple.


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

Unfortunately the ND Tourism Dept manages our resources more than the NDGF.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know I've seen what tight slots can do to tourism. The years of 14-16" only and 16-18" only put a big hurt on a lot of mille lacs resorts. I'd like to think a 18-28" protected slot wouldn't hurt tourism to bad but I know there are plenty of the types out there who would get ****** off about it. Its a shame.

I understand that fish grow fast on DL and other nd waters, but I don't buy the thought that they grow so fast that its like they are a different species. Being fat is one thing, growing to 28+ inches is another. It takes time no matter what the forage. That's just this armchair biologists thought on the matter though.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally, I loved it when the limit was 14 and with only 4 over 16 inches. The GFP wanted us to take them and we did. Those that didn't come missed some of the best action for numbers of walleye caught ever in the Mobridge area. Kids loved it, and since there were no smelt, the walleye stayed shallow, and you could catch them off shore all summer long.

If the GFP, in ND and SD, would put a slot on that doesn't even allow you to keep one fish between 18-28 inches, it would ruin the outdoor fishing life of everyone who lives close to Oahe . Oh, but it would then produce some of the best trophy fishing in the country (if , the forage held up), and would be perfect for the blue plater who came twice a year and could then catch his 10- 15 lb eye for the wall.

Obviously the system has done fine. From living on the river for over 40 years, I remember bfore the smelt, the disappearance of the smelt, limits of 8,6,4, then 14, then a slot with 6, and now 4 again. ND just keeps it simple. Its the best. This system will do just fine they way it is.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

So its specific to each fishery, is what I am gathering from the biologists I talked to, with a few generalizations across the board.

I personally dont keep anything over 22", but after a few discussions I might change that number to 20".

Ryan


----------

